
FAA: Terrorists Could Hack New Boeing Jetliner - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,321326,00.html
======
tlrobinson
Just like prison wardens were afraid Mitnick could launch nuclear missiles by
whistling into a telephone...?

Beoing's engineers would have to be brain dead for this to be a problem. The
_only_ reason [I can think of] for the in-flight entertainment systems to be
linked to any navigation equipment is for those live maps and speed/altitude
data, but even that could easily be linked to a separate GPS receiver.

